# Bow legged



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi. My Archie's front legs are definitely bow legged, and I think it makes him so cute!!! He's very gentle,
sweet and laid back...unless Abbey wants to chase him around the house. Does anyone have any experience with an older dog with bowed legs? I'm hoping it doesn't cause him pain when he gets older.
If so, maybe there's something I should be doing at this point in time. (he is two years old).

Thanks,

Pat
mom of Archie and Abbey


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry can't help. I would PM LadyMontava and ask her. Or you could ask JMM she might know.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

If your dog is two years old, it seems to me your vet would point out a potential problem.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good idea, duh. Can you see his front legs in the picture? I'll be calling the vet soon anyway, Abbey needs to be spayed soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there r lots of breeds that are born that way...sometimes it is caused by an injusry..but that is usually only one leg....it could cause probs depending on the severity of the bowing...nothing to rush about..but next time u go in for a physical, u can mention it to ur vet


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is a bit bow legged on the front too and I always have his vet check his legs when ever we go for a check, it is a good idea not to allow him to jump down for high places. My vet said it is a common thing with small breeds and as long as he isn't showing signs of lameness we shouldn't worry.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They both are cutie pies.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have steps up to the bed for them....but he insists on jumpingt down on his own. Thanks for all your advise. ...oh and thank you, I think they are cutie pies too, but then I'm their mom.


----------

